# Cuddles my cat



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Moved photo's into my prsonal gaaleries which are accessible by clicking on my user name.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

cuddles is gorgeous, great pics


----------



## kate8888 (Jun 16, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Lovely photos. Is Cuddles well, at present?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Very pretty girl!! :001_tt1:

Similar markings to Princess Moo Moo but with shorter fur!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Glad things are gong well. Such a civlised life...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

cuddlesmycat said:


> She had an accident yesterday and was bleeding. She is recovery today doing her favourite hobby (Sleeping).


I read about that, bless her. Glad she is on the mend! 

Jumpy had quite a major op 2 days ago (see Sore Back thread) but is finally feeling happier and playful again


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is so cute Tom, thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures - she is a sweetie :001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I love all your pics of cuddles 
Shes a very pretty girl x


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

i can see why you called her cuddles 

what a cutie, give her a snuggle for me, hope she is feeling better soon x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

She's beautiful Tom :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------

